# News Tickers



## LostMyShirt (13 September 2011)

G'Day,

What I'm after, and wanting to know if one was even available, is a news ticker that, in my mind, would source and actively update news from several different sources brought into a single program.

Is there such a thing? If so, and someone is using one, please recommend me your software.


----------



## tech/a (13 September 2011)

There you go.
Will send you crossed in no time.
*Click on ASX news*

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-today?E=ASX

*Click to expand.*




You only need check those in* PINK* as they are Market sensitive news.


----------



## LostMyShirt (13 September 2011)

Excellent this will be of help to me - thank you very much.

Also; is there one for financial articles and the like?


----------

